# Doc help



## gsanani (Jan 14, 2013)

Thinking moving to UAE from USA. Am an anesthesiologist/pain medicine doc and wondering if anyone can provide tips how to negotiate contract and benefits? Best venues to look for 1st placement ( website , recruiter and ect,,)? i am interviewing with Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi in few weeks but also looking for other med opportunities. Thx


----------



## smitipop (Jan 15, 2013)

gsanani said:


> Thinking moving to UAE from USA. Am an anesthesiologist/pain medicine doc and wondering if anyone can provide tips how to negotiate contract and benefits? Best venues to look for 1st placement ( website , recruiter and ect,,)? i am interviewing with Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi in few weeks but also looking for other med opportunities. Thx


I responded to your other thread regarding opportunities for physicians. Now I see you are an Anesthesiologist. Congratulations on your upcoming interview with CCAD. While I'm in Women's Health, CCAD does not offer my service at this time. I will be joining a Johns Hopkins affiliated program in AD, this spring. As far as best venue for placement, recruiters, website, etc; frankly there really aren't any. At least what I could find. I do have a recruiter, however, they are extremely protective of their clients, and much of what I learned was from piecemeal information from other physicians and executives already in AD. Hopefully, we can help each other.


----------



## gsanani (Jan 14, 2013)

Thx for the info. Do you mind if I ask you how long the application process and job offer took you ? Certainly we can help each other figuring out how to find the best opportunities. if you leave in USA we can certainly exchange phone # and e-mails.


----------



## smitipop (Jan 15, 2013)

gsanani said:


> Thx for the info. Do you mind if I ask you how long the application process and job offer took you ? Certainly we can help each other figuring out how to find the best opportunities. if you leave in USA we can certainly exchange phone # and e-mails.


Sure, you can ask me anything. So, ironically, I was contacted by a recruiter on LinkedIn January of 2012. I submitted my CV to the recruiters, I will give you name at some point...filled out a comprehensive profile, with multiple essay type questions in March. Two phone interviews with CEO and CMO. I then interviewed with CMO in NYC in August. I made it past the other candidates, I guess. During face to face was given high rec from CMO and then was given official documentation. We then negotiated money, which was easy, they looked at what I made currently and then added some adjustments for kids and housing, extremely fair and extremely efficient. Submitted my documents in September, took me 2 months for CID clearance. Kinda difficult and not well outlined, but not so bad. I have some ways to make it better for people like you coming over. Currently going through HAAD approval which required attestation of my medical degree, I hear it can take 4 to 6 months. Many places will hire you without HAAD clearance and you can work under another colleague until final approval. In December we went out to hospital for site visit and final signatures. More on that later...CCAD is being completed and it looks amazing! While AD is ahead of its time, hospitals are not in regards to American standards, they have all the equipment, but less frills, I believe CCAD will change that concept. So I am waiting for my notice here in states and will start in Spring.


----------



## gsanani (Jan 14, 2013)

it seems like a pretty laboring process. but that's what i expected.
Hopefully being on the ground in April will be very helpful. Did they pay for your visit? i was thinking with my family to take a trip to Dubai during spring break and hopefully make a detour by AD. However there is a chance they might pay for a visit if offered the job I would rather wait.


----------



## smitipop (Jan 15, 2013)

gsanani said:


> it seems like a pretty laboring process. but that's what i expected.
> Hopefully being on the ground in April will be very helpful. Did they pay for your visit? i was thinking with my family to take a trip to Dubai during spring break and hopefully make a detour by AD. However there is a chance they might pay for a visit if offered the job I would rather wait.


The site visit I had to negotiate, so I paid upfront and they reimbursed me. While at first I found this to be incredulous, the prospect of paying for every physician recruit could be daunting. What I have learned is that the hospital industry doesn't have travel budgets, like other industries. CCAD maybe different, but you can negotiate the details. Nevertheless, the hospitality of the hospital was tremendous and they treated us, my wife and I with great care.


----------



## gsanani (Jan 14, 2013)

Great thanks for your resourceful insights. I truly appreciate. Maybe at this point we can exchange info by e mail or phone. if you email me at [email protected] I will provide with my info and vise versa.
Cheers


----------



## srujanswifey (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi! I am a doctor too and I was shortlisted for a specialist position in a hospital in al ain, AD. I applied directly to their recruitment portal in their website. I am scheduled for a telephone interview next week. Can anyone share about the usual questions they would be asking me?
Thanks!


----------



## cococo3 (Feb 4, 2013)

smitipop said:


> Sure, you can ask me anything. So, ironically, I was contacted by a recruiter on LinkedIn January of 2012. I submitted my CV to the recruiters, I will give you name at some point...filled out a comprehensive profile, with multiple essay type questions in March. Two phone interviews with CEO and CMO. I then interviewed with CMO in NYC in August. I made it past the other candidates, I guess. During face to face was given high rec from CMO and then was given official documentation. We then negotiated money, which was easy, they looked at what I made currently and then added some adjustments for kids and housing, extremely fair and extremely efficient. Submitted my documents in September, took me 2 months for CID clearance. Kinda difficult and not well outlined, but not so bad. I have some ways to make it better for people like you coming over. Currently going through HAAD approval which required attestation of my medical degree, I hear it can take 4 to 6 months. Many places will hire you without HAAD clearance and you can work under another colleague until final approval. In December we went out to hospital for site visit and final signatures. More on that later...CCAD is being completed and it looks amazing! While AD is ahead of its time, hospitals are not in regards to American standards, they have all the equipment, but less frills, I believe CCAD will change that concept. So I am waiting for my notice here in states and will start in Spring.


Hi, I have a phone interview with the CCAD this week, from my understanding it can be a very long process. Has anyone who has interviewed with CCAD, have any information on the interview process, questions, advice, insight, etc.?


----------



## gsanani (Jan 14, 2013)

Which department are you interviewing with?


----------



## cococo3 (Feb 4, 2013)

Anesthesia, I see that you are an anesthesiologist too? How did your interview go? Any comments on the process?


----------



## gsanani (Jan 14, 2013)

cococo3 said:


> Anesthesia, I see that you are an anesthesiologist too? How did your interview go? Any comments on the process?


It was more of a chat than interview. Basic questions like how did you hear about us or what your area of interest in anesthesia. Don't know if I answered your question?


----------



## cococo3 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry to post so late, yes, you answered my questions. Thank you. Best of luck with the position, you may have already gotten it by now.

Thanks again.


----------



## shoppers (Apr 24, 2014)

smitipop said:


> The site visit I had to negotiate, so I paid upfront and they reimbursed me. While at first I found this to be incredulous, the prospect of paying for every physician recruit could be daunting. What I have learned is that the hospital industry doesn't have travel budgets, like other industries. CCAD maybe different, but you can negotiate the details. Nevertheless, the hospitality of the hospital was tremendous and they treated us, my wife and I with great care.



smitipop- I am physician as well and interviewed at CCAD.Any recommendation on how to negotiate contract with hospital there.
Other than allowances,how much higher base salary compare to current US salary?


----------

